# Painting Para Bellum's Conquest! - Spire Brutes and Clone Archers for starters



## 2DSick (Sep 24, 2017)

I am so lucky to have been sent some pre release miniatures for Para Bellum and River-horse Studios exciting new game CONQUEST. (rules being written by the notorious Alessio Calvatore)

Feel free to ask about the game or mini's and I'll tell you what I can for the moment. Otherwise you can follow the games progress by liking their Facebook page here: https://www.facebook.com/ParaBellumWarGames/

They've blown me away... see for yourselves... I can't wait to paint these over the coming weeks 




























And this guy... he's on a 53mm base :O


----------



## 2DSick (Sep 24, 2017)

So taking inspiration from the original artwork of the spire clone archers, I went with a skin tone wet blended with shades of leather and bone... 

Pail skin... I'm guessing dark, muted fabrics next. Again looking to the artwork for inspiration.


----------



## 2DSick (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## 2DSick (Sep 24, 2017)

Bit gutted that I only had time to get this far before goin back to work.... 240miles from home 

On the plus side. My camera has better resolution than my eyes XD just noticed the bit on the foot/foot wraps that need touching up.

The brown bits are based to be built up to bone


----------



## 2DSick (Sep 24, 2017)

a change of colour scheme and a change of pace  

That's all my bonemold tower shields completed for the force grown drones


----------



## 2DSick (Sep 24, 2017)

I've hit a milestone 

Base coats on the Spire are 100% done. Onto dry brushing, shading and highlighting 

Need to wet the Hundred Kingdoms to the same stage first though  

Base coats.... 










One glazed do you don't think I've gone mental with the green XD










The whole project overview today;


----------



## 2DSick (Sep 24, 2017)

(don't forget, you can follow Conquest here: www.facebook.com/parabellumwargames)

Right! That's got the base coats finished on all 91 models, here's a sample of them at this stage:

(remember that greens appear bright but will be balanced out with a glaze)










Also the brouns of the Spire will be built up to a bone effect like the earlier shields....










It's all a bit flat looking atm but that's base coats for you. Cant wait to give these some depth and start tying those colours together....


----------



## 2DSick (Sep 24, 2017)

Was about to start shading and shizzle until I realised I haden't base coated my shields properly.

A cheeky hour this afternoon solved that little oversight! I can finally crack on this evening... now what do I watch while I paint?... thinking R.I.P.D. 

"St Lazareth, be our shield from the horrors that lurk in the night....."


----------



## 2DSick (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## 2DSick (Sep 24, 2017)

First stand done. So in love with these now 🙂


----------



## 2DSick (Sep 24, 2017)

Oh snap!


----------



## 2DSick (Sep 24, 2017)

_"Be warned, cousin! When the Steel Legion march, kings fall..."_










A very satisfying hour on the brushes today


----------



## 2DSick (Sep 24, 2017)

Back up has arrived


----------



## 2DSick (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## 2DSick (Sep 24, 2017)

Boom! 😄 more at Www.facebook.com/ParaBellumWarGames 😉


----------

